#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  NickA's Thai Wood Carving Masterclass

## NickA

Just chopped a tree down and thought it'd be food to do something creative with the wood, 'cos I'm a poof, like.

Anyway, not being very good at these things, I thought I'd start with something simple, so i chopped it up into little stools for me kids (don't know how I got kids, being a poof 'en all). To make 'em nice I thought I'd do a little carving on each one. So I bought a shitty set of carving tools for 100 baht from homepro and made this...



Anyway, knowing this was pretty crap and that a good workman always blames his tools I went out and bought some more for 500 baht and made this....



then this....






Still not too good and they took me fookin ages to make because the tools I've got are only for detailed work.

So what I need is some proper tools...



These are made by some Swiss company called Pfeil, but any decent ones will do.

So does anyone knoe where to get them from in Bangkok? They must be available as there are loads of wood carvers around.

Actually, it looks like I should get mesel' up to changmai for this one

http://www.shopart.com/khamlae/carvingcollegee.html

----------


## friscofrankie

Pics are kinda small but You're well on your way to creating things like this:


keep it up and I can hook you up with this lady and her husband:

This lady does small inexpensive stuff.  Tools are available up here and you really could get a chance to intern with one fo the carvers up here.  I took a budding silversmith up to the silver area and we got him an intern slot in little over a couple hours.  Can take you to a place and  show you where to go and probably get an opportunity for a couple weeks with a carver. 
Try and dig up some larger shots for you later inthe day.

----------


## NickA

Cheers, Frankie. Looks like there's another reason for me to get up to CM.

That top picture is the kind of thing I'm looking to do at the moment.

----------


## Thetyim

Nick, If you are going to CM then stop off at Lampang and go to Mae Tha village, about 10 klicks from city.
It is full of wood carvers.
They do animals and all sorts of things.
Well worth a visit.

Congrats on your first attempts.  I'm impressed.

----------


## dirtydog

That's actually pretty good nick, pooves are quite good at all the arty type of things  :Smile:  how long does it take to make one? the wooden carvings not a poove  :Smile:

----------


## NickA

With me current set of tools, fockin ages and I spend most of the time carving bits out of me fingers instead of the wood.

If I go to a course in CM I can get all these free...



and make stuff like this.....



Only problem is, it costs 10k+ baht for 3 days.

----------


## Dougal

That's pretty good Nick, do you know what sort of wood it is?

I was always useless (still am) with wood.

----------


## NickA

It's tree wood, to be more exact medium sized tree wood. The tree was big and had green leaves if that's any help.

To be honest, I haven't got a fookin clue, either - just got a bit of free time and some lumps of wood to spend it with....

(((((.....that gives me an idea - how'm I gonna make a big cock shaped hole>!>>!#!??!))))))

----------


## Thetyim

> (((((.....that gives me an idea - how'm I gonna make a big cock shaped hole>!>>!#!??!))))))


If it's for your own personal use then a half inch drill bit should suffice

----------


## DrAndy

usual descent into vulgarity

I also am a sculptor, used to use wood, then stone, then wax into bronze etc

now I make more assemblage sculptures

wood carving tools here are not posh-looking like your pics. They seem to make them at the local village forge, but they work well.

most of the carvings you see around use Teak, but any wood is fine, depends on what style of carving you want to do.

----------


## Thetyim

> most of the carvings you see around use Teak


Up north they like to use Rainwood.
Easier to carve than teak and has a nice smooth finish and less liable to crack/shrink

----------


## friscofrankie

I've never carved wood but i've worked on a few wood boats.  Love the smell of fresh cut teak.  It's actually a very easy wood to work.  It has a tednency to dull blade though due to a natural grit in the wood.  Very even, dense grain that doesn't try to rip out at a crucial point.  Complex shapes and intricate designs render well in teak.  
Actually about 90% of the stuff you see is teak. Teak also has a natural oil and resistance to rot.  it weathers extremely well and if dried correctly (before working) will never crack.  The only wood I know that competes on durablity if Lingum Vitae.  That shits hard as hell.  
Got a few places up here that sell deadfalls and recycled house parts carts, etc. most of it very old and well seasoned.  The only places I see using rainwood are the large factories that put out thse little kittens, cowboys, elephants and the like, that are painted and shellaced.  They use rainwood 'cause it's cheap. There are a lot of green teak carvings coming across from myanmar.  Know one dude that gets 'em and details them beautifully, but being green, many of the large pieces may crack.  Won't buy 'em. 
The photos above are all teak deadfall pieces.  

NickA if you wanna learn I think these guys'd take yu on for week or so:

The piece above is mad up of several planks about 150 mm wide and about 40 thick

here's another shot wher you can see how they piece it together:


The guys work at their own pace, nobody fucks with 'em.  There were five guys there and they all stopped what they were doing and tried to clear off all their tools so I caould get a shot.  I really wanted the tools in the shot,  they just kept tellin me, "Mai suay, mai suay."  I think they'd truly enjoy having an interested farang there doing some scut work and learning some basics.
They made we wait for his shot then fetched me a stoll to stand on.


These pillars look like a great place to start:


They've been workin on the house for about 18 months or so.  When Ifinally stopped by they were all too happy to show off their work (rightfully so) and spend a few minutes with and not only made me welcome but obliged to stay longer than I intended.  One of the guys I had known before when I used to buy this stuff to send home.
This shot shows you a cracked piece that has dried after it was worked.  Alof ot what they were using is green wood.  

The oily feel of green(ish) teak is fantastic.  As it dries it retains that oily feel, somewhat less so.  green stuff is wonderful to work with the aroma is more pungent, the feel more sensual, but the finished product is less apt to endure.
If you are interested, I have no problem introducing you to them see if you can't work out a week where you would work free.  I know other places too but these guys are on the main road between Chiangmai and Chiangrai.  Nice town area half a klic away.  bus station close by if you need.

----------


## Whiteshiva

Great post & pictures, FF.

----------


## in4zip

waheeeayaaah
feel like shit when i see all this talent
i'm but a poor number cruncher
can't carve, can't paint, can't play an instrument
oh well maybe next life.. if thar's one

----------


## NickA

Cheers Frankie, if I can get up to CM for the TD get together (is that still on? when?) then i'll have a look.

At the moment I'm just working with any pieces of wood I can get my hands on for free, not sure what type. If I persevere and get better I'll have to look into getting some good stuff.

Didn't bother with any drying or anything like that, so I guess it's going to crack later.

----------


## DrAndy

another good thing about working with locals is that they can tell you the best toolmaker. Usually the chisels are well made and cheap, so don't bother with those imported things.

The Thais are a big mix of craftsmen and artists. The former can copy a piece and make a good job of it. The latter can make original pieces, and the quality stands out. If you are in a workshop, the pieces speak for themselves, some are so good.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> most of the carvings you see around use Teak
> 
> 
> Up north they like to use Rainwood.
> Easier to carve than teak and has a nice smooth finish and less liable to crack/shrink


It's like FF said. The rainwood is a softwood really, so easy to carve quickly for all those "cute" figures.

most of the good carving is done using teak.  Thanks for the info on the green wood FF, I had not known that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> (is that still on? when?)


End of June - It's not been forgotten about.

----------


## NickA

> The Thais are a big mix of craftsmen and artists. The former can copy a piece and make a good job of it. The latter can make original pieces, and the quality stands out.


I'm certainly in  the artist category as I can't really follow any kind of design, just go with what I feel like.

I'm trying to copy a design at the moment, but things aren't going well, I tend to just go off on my own tangent when things start to fuck up.

----------


## DrAndy

that is weird Nick, I am sure I posted that stuff

Marmite must be a ventriloquist

----------


## NickA

> The Thais are a big mix of craftsmen and artists. The former can copy a piece and make a good job of it. The latter can make original pieces, and the quality stands out. If you are in a workshop, the pieces speak for themselves, some are so good.


Yep, it was you who said it, must be some kind of virus on the TD.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Can you see my lips move?

"Gottle of geer, gottle of geer"

----------


## NickA



----------


## friscofrankie

> I'm trying to copy a design at the moment, but things aren't going well, I tend to just go off on my own tangent when things start to fuck up.


That's art.  Ain't it?
Didn't mean to hog your thread NickA.  But wanted you to see the kind of places you could find to learn instead of lessons.  you work for free they'd be happy to have ya!  you bought a few beers after work every day and they'd call you daddy.  Lot fuckin cheaper than 10k "lessons."  Thsoe 'lessons' are nice if you want to do one piece and not learn alof of why's or wherefores.  These guys'd have you cuttin' simple shit and show you how to work with the medium.  Teak is not hard, but dense with very uniform density to the "summer" and "winter" wood.  
I heard bad tales about teak and after cutting dovetails and mortis joints in white oak, spruce, fir and a few other of the more common woods, I found teak to be a joy to work.

----------


## hillbilly

Along the  working on wood art thing. I like to do art work with a chain saw. 

Ever trying buying a chainsaw in Thailand? Easier to buy a handgun!

----------


## NickA

Frankie - any idea how much the tools are???

----------


## friscofrankie

Can ask next time i'm out that way.  Not cheap but not expensive.  i was at anothe house where they were doin alot of "old school" work and their tools wer hand made stuff.  Simple tools really.  We've got a forge outlet here on Chaangmoi rd I'll do a looksee let you know.

----------


## klongmaster

> Ever trying buying a chainsaw in Thailand? Easier to buy a handgun!


Unlike handguns, chainsaws are illegal here. Once went to  a smashin show where they rolled  a steamroller over maybe a thousand chainsaws here in BKK...stupid cvnts...why didn't they export them somewhere where they could have made some money from them

This news in from NZ today...compare this with the 'fine' for cutting down a teak tree in Thailand



> *An Auckland property developer who admitted destroying an 11 metre-high pohutukawa tree, was fined $100,000 today in Auckland District Court.* 
>  
> He was fined $80,000 and ordered to donate the remaining $20,000 to  planting new trees in the community.  
> Shaw deliberately ordered contractors to destroy the 100-year-old  protected tree in suburban Royal Oak in January last year.


*pohutukawa tree* is commonly called NZ Christmas Tree cause it blooms in Dec

----------


## friscofrankie

They got those trees in Fiji as well.  beautiful tree all year 'round but the reds on the islands  as you come up on the boat is fantastic.

----------


## poolcleaner



----------


## poolcleaner



----------


## DrAndy

some of those carvers are so skilful, but they just turn out the same old traditional stuff

anywhere they try to do something original?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Yes, it's really impressive but I would never have anything like that in my house.
I prefer the minimalist look.
See lots of it in rich, no taste Thai people's houses.

----------


## poolcleaner



----------


## NickA

Thanks for coming round and photographing my latest work Poolie!!!

----------


## friscofrankie

> some of those carvers are so skilful, but they just turn out the same old traditional stuff
> 
> anywhere they try to do something original?


Most of the stuff is on a traditional theme and much of it is the same-O same-O.   Folks learn by rote and don't incorporate much imagination into their work. There are a few folks doin' original work; again, most of it on traditional themes.  San patong has good workers.  The mueseum on the Hangdong hiway has some fantastic stuff.  There's a couple a guys in Baan tawai doin' original work. The real artists in this field are hard to find, their work is a little bit easier, but not much.   It's out there, right alongside the standard stuff; rarely recognized for what it is by the folks selling it.

----------


## NickA

Look at that, fucking ace...

Actually, once I've finished my current project I'm gonna try something like this with my tree trunk, though I guess it ain't gonna be as good!

----------


## DrAndy

I would like to see that in the flesh (wood)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Hmmm.
It would look lovely in my bedroom.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Hmmm.
> It would look lovely in my bedroom.


Dear me!

----------


## NickA

Of course, you lot only like to carev spoons, don't yer CMN, yer big philistine!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Actually got one of them from a mate as a wedding gift.
My wife, unsurprisingly loves it.
She also loves pink stuff and cross stitch.

----------


## NickA

Oh, our wives should get together and talk cross stitch, how gay!

----------


## hillbilly

NickA, where could i buy these works of wood?

----------


## NickA

Well, I bought this little lady from Chatuhak 2 in Minburi, not far from tesco...


I am currently making an elephant, well, it's a kind of blob with legs at the moment!

----------


## Propagator

How about a few 'Work in Progress' snaps? :Smile:  .

----------


## NickA

OK, you asked for it....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Looks great Nick.
how long did it take??

----------


## NickA

Here is me little elephant thing....



I have to admit it's not going as well as I thought it would. Main problem is that it's small, I've been used to carving big logs which are pretty easy to handle, they just kind of sit there and let you hit them. These little things have a tendancy to jump around. Hance I've started to create my own little workshop - I think you'll have to admit it's rather nifty and satisfies all the Thai safety regulations....

----------


## Eliminator

It might be easier to use one of your stool size blocks of wood and whack at the top to get the elephant and leave the bottom for your stand.

----------


## NickA

> Looks great Nick.
> how long did it take??


Thanks CMN, I guess you just knew it would be good so didn't wait to see the pictures.

Anyway, after another hard day of banging away the elephant still looks like a funny block of wood, but I have enjoyed myself.

----------


## dirtydog

will you stick another piece of wood to it to make the elephants head?

----------


## Eliminator

> will you stick another piece of wood to it to make the elephants head?


 :Sad6:  Too fuckin funny!!!!!

----------


## NickA

> will you stick another piece of wood to it to make the elephants head?


Fook me you know your stuff dog - yep, it looks like this one has fooked up right royally - you can fook most things up when carving and correct it later, but if you fuck up the proportions it all goes off to cock - at the moment it looks like he/she is just going to have a small head!!!!

It's looking a bit more like a rhino than an elephant at the moment.

----------


## NickA

Not to self - don't tell anyone what you're making until finished as you only take shit. 

Everybody who has looked at it so far has asked where certain parts are - where's the tail/trunk/ears/legs?????

I'm an artist and won't be treated in this way - I bet no-one asked Da Vinci wher the cock and balls were whilst he was sculpting!!!!!!!

----------


## Eliminator

BUTT, not a soul saw it until it was finished, so where is the head or butt on this THING?   :Outtahere:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Don't listen to im Nick.
the guy has no taste in lovely wood carvery or nice blue bikes.

----------


## Eliminator

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  555555555

----------


## Curious George

With the understanding that I have no artistic ability whatsoever, I think the carving is great! Well, either the animal has butted its head against the wall too many times, or this is the butt end of "book ends". All you need is the other head end for a set.

Actually, I do see the head - not like otters here. Just don't get too aggressive with the whittling and end up with this:

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm an artist and won't be treated in this way - I bet no-one asked Da Vinci wher the cock and balls were whilst he was sculpting!!!!!!!


Thats because those were the first things he carved, dirty poof!!

actually, he was quite amazing in his carving technique. He did not work in the round, slowly carving away all around the figure and slowly bringing it to completion. He actually carved part of the figure almost complete, and worked on the rest as he fancied, so some parts were complete, other parts still very rough. very difficult to do, and finish with something well balanced and beautiful.

----------


## NickA

Alright then, here's the moment you've all been waiting for, the official unveiling of Eric the Elephant....

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Farking ell Nick.
You should be proud of yourself.

It's pretty good.

Standing on top of a pretty classy table too.

----------


## RandomChances

Sorry I have'nt read the whole thread but that look pretty good, was it your first go?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Alright then, here's the moment you've all been waiting for, the official unveiling of Eric the Elephant....


How much did that cost and what have you done with the real Eric?

----------


## NickA

> How much did that cost and what have you done with the real Eric?


I'll take that as a huge compliment, cheers!

Yep, that was my first go at "carving in the round" as them in the know call it - the other stuff I've done has all been in relief.

I was pretty suprised how well it went, although there were many problems along the way - his head is too small, arse isn't rounded enough and his trunk snapped off, but all was solved in the end.

I reckon I could sell it for 200 baht, which after at least 1 weeks work would give me a wage of about 5 baht an hour - well below the Thai minimum wage!

I am currently trying to get hold of some new tools to speed up the process, but they are bloody expensive - 15 quid a tool!

----------


## ADare

> I am currently trying to get hold of some new tools to speed up the process, but they are bloody expensive - 15 quid a *stool*!


You fucking pervert :Smile:  .

----------


## Mypenry

Just found this web site... 

http://www.wikihow.com/Begin-Woodcar...-Utility-Knife

Just going to get the Knife out and have a go !!!

----------

